
Silicon Valley: The Good, the Bad and the Ugly, by David DuPouy - ekianjo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aqfKvXvXXk
======
soc
nice talk... One question, he mentioned he didn't have any money but then said
he bootstrapped his first company ? How did he live for the first year or so.
Would like to hear more about the challenges.

